# Who has been ..........



## rk91279 (Mar 9, 2009)

discovered carrying in a public place and what if anything was said about you having a weapon ? I can just imagine a deranged person screaming "he has a gun", while standing at the checkout of a store or anyplace else where weapons are not restricted. What should be the proper response?


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd have to say it's a rare occurence for a CCW to be verbally "outed." I've carried for years as have many of my friends and acquaintances and no one has experienced this. You're right -only a deranged person would escalate a non-situation by shouting "Dude has a gun!!!" I think, in this case, a nice roll of concealed duct tape should be drawn and brought to bear on the instigator's big mouth... just my thoughts. 

In all honesty, just play dumb. "What are you babbling about?" Just make sure he (she?!) doesn't try to lay hands on your sidearm. That changes everything.


----------

